# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أنشودة يا ورود يا زهور با بلابل يا طيور

## **عاشقة الفردوس

اللي عندها عرس لج مني هدية 


ttp://www.4shared.com/file/35620689...452/____.html 

 :Astaghfor: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## say it

????

وين الموقع

----------


## نسيم الورد

اختي مايشتغل الرابط

----------


## غلى الروح

ما تشتغل الرابطه

----------


## الكرستاله

الغاليه الرابط ما يشتغل

----------


## معلمتي

ما تشتغل الرابطة

----------


## ذات الحياة

الرابط غير صحيح ياليت تعديلنه ؟

----------


## بقايا انثى

*الرابط غير صحيح ياليت تعديلنه ؟*

----------


## مهندسه الشارجه

الرابط ما يشتغل

----------


## ام نوره200

الرابط ما يشتغل

----------


## Kitten

من متى وانا ادور هالانشودة كاملة..
يا ريت الغالية تحطينها مرة ثانية

----------


## أسورة

الرابط ما يشتغل 



من متى وأنا أدور هالأنشودة بعد

----------


## خفيفة الروح

وانا نفس الشيء كنت أدور هالنشيده .............. أتمنى لو تعدل الرابطه

مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## شموس العين

على الأفل طرشيلنا نغمتها على الإيميل

----------


## 5star

اختي ما يشتغل الرابط عندي 
شو الحل؟؟

----------


## بنت المزاايين

اختي مايشتغل الرابط

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت ستايل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



فيه بنات وايد طلبو زفة ياورود و يازهور للمنهالى 

بحطها لكم لكن ما اعرف هل هى موسيقي أو إيقاعات اسمحولي



يا ورود يا زهور يا بلابل يا طيور

يا درر وسط البحور يا خلايق يا بشر




http://www.4shared.com/file/35620689...452/_____.html

----------


## ام مريوومة

بنت ستايل 
فتحت الرابط بس ماعرفت شو ادق؟خبرينا بليز


والله ذكرتوني بيم عرسي هاي كانت زفتي ^_____^

وعلى ماظن انها اغنيه ومب نشيدة

----------


## ام مريوومة

للعلم هاي ايقاعات موسيقيه ومب نشيدة بتاتا 
يعني عسب اللي ماتسمع موسيقى ماتسمعها وحبيت انبه بس لااكثر

----------


## dala dubai

الغاليه مب هالرابط

جيكي بلييز

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

اسمحولي الغاليات ما كنت اعرف ان فيها موسيقي عسب 
جي ما بعدل الرابط بالاصح مااعرف اعدل 
والسمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحة

----------


## شاطي البحر

ماعرفت ايش أسوي علشان اسمعها
صار لي سنتين أدور عليها، والله سنتين ماخليت طريقة 
وماوصلت لهذي الزفة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## almaray

هلا كيف اطلع
زفة يا ورود و يا زهور

----------


## almaray

ماعرفت ايش أسوي علشان اسمعها
صار لي سنتين أدور عليها، والله سنتين ماخليت طريقة 
وماوصلت لهذي الزفة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## almaray

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته

----------


## hnooda

انا بعد ابغيها

----------


## ملكة حبهاااا

وينها فديتج

----------


## ماروكو123

ممكن تنزلينها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AL_REEM

الرابط مايشتغل

----------


## **_**

بالتوفيق..

----------


## عروس حلوه

للرفع

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

الغاليات كم حاولت و ما استوى

----------


## أم هند 2008

شكرا يالغالية

----------


## غرامي النيادي

مااايشتغل الرابط

----------


## غزاله ن

لو سمحتو ابية الاغنية بسرعة[COLOR="rgb(255, 0, 255)"][/COLOR]

----------


## دمعة غيم

................

----------


## حنونة الصغيرة

للرفع

----------

